# Where would you go if you could go any place in the world?



## LarryYT (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi all, 



I am a long time lurker, and finally decided to make an account. I have been thinking about making a trip in the next year or two, so I am trying to narrow down some places. I saw on a thread a while back about going to western China, and that has really stuck in my head since it would be more in my budget. 



I saw Salewa is doing a lot of contests. Those places have really peaked my interest as well. I have entered, and hopefully have a shot at it. Does anyone have experience at any of the places that they're offering? 



I look forward to hearing your responses, and would love any first hand feedback. 



thanks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2015)

Catskills is all I know. I hear Yellowstone is very cool hike.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 14, 2015)

Go to Kashmir...  Cheap and incredible Himalayan skiing....  

I'll be back someday..

I want to go to Japan next..


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 14, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Go to Kashmir...  Cheap and incredible Himalayan skiing....
> 
> I'll be back someday..
> 
> I want to go to Japan next..



japan is super expensive, but i'd like to go as well...skiing, food, trains, culture

my good friend just went to the ukraine and said it's a hidden gem and ridiculously cheap


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2015)

Chile and Japan are on my list.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 24, 2015)

spring_mountain_high said:


> japan is super expensive, but i'd like to go as well...skiing, food, trains, culture
> 
> my good friend just went to the ukraine and said it's a hidden gem and ridiculously cheap



I have few friends there...  It makes trips cheaper.   But none up in the north - although a couple of them go to ski there.

I'm hoping to make a trip to ride in the next coupe of years..


----------



## jimk (Nov 24, 2015)

The OP is a spammer right?

Anyway, I'd spend a winter bumming around the Alps, but that would take bank too.

Not my pics, just for mindblowing fun:
Chamonix, FR

Val d'Isere, FR

Chinese Downhill at St. Anton, AU

Arabba, IT

Zermatt, SZ


----------



## jimk (Nov 24, 2015)

messed up Val d'Isere pic, here's another:


This is called making steak out of spam.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 25, 2015)

Some inspiring finds jimk....


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 9, 2015)

LarryYT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy knows how to write a marketing post!!  Sneak the company link into an actual, real human post.  Instead of typical spam.  Nice work.  Deserves an answer.... Iceland is still top of my list and hope to check it off in the next couple years.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 10, 2015)

Whew...I could do Iceland for hiking, a little flyfishing...and maybe a little skiing..y/n?


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2015)

Right now my interest is peaked with Whistler/Blackcomb.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

